# Wilton's 3D Skull Cake Pan at Michael's



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

FYI: Wilton's 3D Skull Cake Pan at Michael's NOT ON SALE for $34-used their 50% off coupon for it 2 weekends ago. Looked like limited quanities on this product though. Have seen it elsewhere for $30+.


----------



## littlelovemuffin1068 (Sep 26, 2009)

I spoke with Wilton and they said this is the only year they making them! Next year will be a 3D haunted house! 

Wilton is sold out and so is every Michael's & Joann's everywhere! Sure wish I knew it was going to be a "limited quantity edition" from Wilton and I would have snagged one early in the season.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I got one from Joann's in August.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought one at Jo-Ann's today after reading this post. I didn't need it this year but didn't want to be searching eBay for it next year. I wanted to let you guys know that they still have inventory in some stores despite an earlier comment. The first Jo-Anns I called was sold out but the second one I called had 3 of them. This week Wilton is on sale for 30% off so not bad, I think it came to 24.99. No coupon needed BTW.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad I got one last month! I found the only one at a Michael's near me and I also used a 50% off coupon. I haven't used it yet, but I'm glad I have it.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Now that I know they're limited to this year, I'm sure glad I got one when they first put them out at Michaels. I think they only had 4 total in the store. I also used the 50% coupon so the price wasn't too bad. I may not be using it this year, and I almost thought about returning it! Sure glad I didn't. Wonder if I can do a skull cake for Thanksgiving. LOL!


----------

